
Jeff Raskin on “Intuitve Interfaces” - gdubs
https://www.asktog.com/papers/raskinintuit.html
======
eesmith
Jef Raskin, not Jeff.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jef_Raskin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jef_Raskin)
.

This links to Raskin's Communications of the ACM article from September 1994.

